# Bored...



## wrmiller (Sep 9, 2016)

This is what you do when you can't start a project because you are waiting for the house to sell...






I pulled as much as .3" in one pass, in aluminum, full width of the face mill. All the while dodging hot chips the size of my thumbnail! The mill didn't seem too impressed or bothered with the ordeal, but I was. Now I get to clean up the mess.


----------



## Bill W. (Sep 12, 2016)

Bill...  Turn the fan on its side, fire it up and blow everything under the bench.  You just created a project for the new owner.
Good luck and I'm sure that the move is something that nobody is looking forward to, but will be well worth the effort.

Bill


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 12, 2016)

I had some odd-ball pieces that I wanted to true up anyway. Now I can pack them away to be used for something useful at a later time. 

And I'm quite impressed with my little mill. I know it's only 6061, but this little guy chewed it up like it was candy and I was taking the biggest bite the face mill could handle.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, good news I think. The house is under contract. Nothing found on the inspection. Now I have to figure out how to get the machines to my friend's garage before the 30th (should have bought a pick'emup truck instead of the jeep), go find a cheap house (either AZ or TX), and get us and our stuff there. What a mess. One step at a time though.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey Bill...

Have not been keeping up with your move....
Did I read you are considering Texas???  

Thought you had AZ as your goal...


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 14, 2016)

"Thought you had AZ as your goal..."

I did.

But the combination of my 'early termination' at work (needed a couple more years minimum darn it...), a softening real estate market here, and the tidal wave of people moving to AZ may make it out of my reach financially. So I'm looking at TX as a possibility. Abilene area is of interest to me. Can't take the humidity of East Texas or states further East. No way I could handle GA...


----------

